# Lance Armstrong



## surftel (Apr 18, 2005)

Likes trashy tail....yet another reason to love the guy.

He traded Sheryl for that?


----------



## Nolamatt (Feb 4, 2005)

Good call on his part.


----------



## grampy bone (Feb 9, 2005)

*She's better than Sheryl*

I vote for the new trashy girl.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

"Deal!"


----------



## stihl (Oct 27, 2005)

I'd hit it, the girl that is.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*Where's the source of the photo?*

Just curious if there's an article from a worthy source that can validate this picture. 

I just want to know if this an example of a person's rainy day Photoshop project. 

That said..."I'd Hit It!!!" and would let Lance watch too.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

*I think you misspoke.*



surftel said:


> He traded Sheryl for that?


No, "for those."


----------



## bsdc (Feb 15, 2002)

surftel said:


> Likes trashy tail....yet another reason to love the guy.
> 
> He traded Sheryl for that?


No, he traded Sheryl for that ... and that ... and that ... and that, and that, and that,and that ....


----------



## Vel07 (Oct 28, 2005)

I like her. Plus she is not wearing one of those anti bush shirts.


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

She's a bit softer to roll around with. Hell, he's retired, in his first midlife crisis...wouldn't be surprised if she was 22. Go 4 it.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

I call Photochop bs...not that I don't think he would but it just doesn't look right.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2006)

So what's he doing here - taking his neice to a movie?


----------



## Muldoon54 (Feb 12, 2005)

What's up with her feet? They're different. Also, compare the shadows. I also call photoshop bs.


----------



## surftel (Apr 18, 2005)

*not photoshop*

They are real, the photos, not the boobs

here is another one, she looks like one of those chicks that gets...um, big, later in life....then you tell your buddys how "I got her before she got fat" 
like Shelly Winters

Outside a nightclub called Privilege in LA, supposedly her name is Jessica...But maybe it is Jenna? BTW the comments on the photo are not mine


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

LMAO!  



surftel said:


> then you tell your buddys how "I got her before she got fat"
> like Shelly Winters


----------



## ashpelham (Jan 19, 2006)

Lance Armstrong. Still the man. Just in a different venue.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*lets see I'm single*

in my early 30's and loaded

I'm sure this is Ms.Right Now not Ms Right


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

atpjunkie said:


> in my early 30's and loaded
> 
> I'm sure this is Ms.Right Now not Ms Right



oh wait..i also have 3 kids


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*am a bit confused*



danielc said:


> oh wait..i also have 3 kids


does that mean divorced dads aren't supposed to

a) Date
b) date girls of this appearance
c) get pictures taken while dating girls of this appearance


just checking


----------



## svend (Jul 18, 2003)

surftel said:


> Outside a nightclub called Privilege in LA, supposedly her name is Jessica...But maybe it is Jenna? BTW the comments on the photo are not mine



Bet she can suck a golf ball through a garden hose.......looks like that kinda gal.........


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

atpjunkie said:


> does that mean divorced dads aren't supposed to
> 
> a) Date
> b) date girls of this appearance
> ...



no of course not. he can do whatever he wants. i never said that her appearance was an issue, did i? it's not about him, i would just feel sorry for the kids. anyway, its my opinion..i'm trying not to pass judgement. maybe the kids still have a healthy relationship with their almost stepmom..

this thread has digressed


----------



## svend (Jul 18, 2003)

danielc said:


> no of course not. he can do whatever he wants. i never said that her appearance was an issue, did i? it's not about him, i would just feel sorry for the kids. anyway, its my opinion..i'm trying not to pass judgement. maybe the kids still have a healthy relationship with their almost stepmom..
> 
> this thread has digressed



hey, just cause little miss hottie can suck a golf ball through a garden hose doesn't mean that she's not good with kids......(is that a double negative?, damn I'm tired)


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

I would take my assistant over her. 
And then under her and then sideways with her leg.....


----------



## studiddy (Sep 27, 2005)

surftel said:


> Likes trashy tail....yet another reason to love the guy.
> 
> He traded Sheryl for that?


Just out of curiosity, what do we know about her? Is being a fairly attractive girl with highlights trashy? And Sheryl is a sickening walking skeleton, so anything is better than that.


----------



## drevelo66 (Jan 22, 2005)

The Onion once had a story titled "Lance Armstrong To Test Endurance At Sheryl Crow Concert" (or something to that effect!)


----------



## ru1-2cycle (Jan 7, 2006)

*Touche!*

I second that!


Spunout said:


> She's a bit softer to roll around with. Hell, he's retired, in his first midlife crisis...wouldn't be surprised if she was 22. Go 4 it.


----------



## surftel (Apr 18, 2005)

*Latest Lance Quote*

From USA Today

"I'm a jerk who has to work at being a gentleman"


Supposedly she is 23 and likes to "freestyle"


----------



## asawlrider123456789 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Knockers*

You forget that those things might throw people off


----------



## travis200 (Oct 29, 2002)

IMO he traded up very nicely to the top of the line model Trek


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

Guys just having fun what the heck 
But to be honest I think his first was the best then again they usually are.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

All I wanna do is get that thing off your freaking face. 
I have a feeling I'm not the only one.
Nasty. 



flying said:


> Guys just having fun what the heck
> But to be honest I think his first was the best then again they usually are.


----------



## mquetel (Apr 2, 2006)

How about a random L.A. on the town video (more girls, less cute)?
http://tmz.aol.com/article2?id=20060403124809990001


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*Now THIS!!*

Now this is a super Lance Armstrong thread...

When someone asked last week if Boonen would start being hated for winning so much like Armstrong, I mentioned that for a lot of people, they don't hate Armstrong, but they hate stupid threads about him. This is just one fine example of such. Nothing to do with cycling, but more of the tabloid type of thread. Combine this one, and the other one about him driving a pace car at Indy, we've got some winners!


----------



## mquetel (Apr 2, 2006)

Every once in a while you need to embrace your inner adolescent!


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

magnolialover said:


> Now this is a super Lance Armstrong thread...
> 
> When someone asked last week if Boonen would start being hated for winning so much like Armstrong, I mentioned that for a lot of people, they don't hate Armstrong, but they hate stupid threads about him. This is just one fine example of such. Nothing to do with cycling, but more of the tabloid type of thread. Combine this one, and the other one about him driving a pace car at Indy, we've got some winners!


I thought I'd stumbled into Podium Girls!

Or does Pro Cycling mean something else?


----------



## svend (Jul 18, 2003)

ultimobici said:


> I thought I'd stumbled into Podium Girls!
> 
> Or does Pro Cycling mean something else?



C'mon, where does one find podium girls? In Pro cycling of course. One does not exist without the other......

/now back to the top where it rightfully belongs

//Lance, retired spawn of Zeus, banger of nymphet goddesses, still in the spotlight

///how high can the ridiculous quotient go


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*not a great pic of Gal #1*

Kristin can look a little horsefaced and that picture is one of them.

Ms Crowe, well I saw her with LA and she's got NO booty. talented though

Ms Right Now looks like she may have trouble putting sentences together but could be versed in milking the cobra


----------



## Sintesi (Nov 13, 2001)

atpjunkie said:


> Kristin can look a little horsefaced and that picture is one of them.
> 
> Ms Crowe, well I saw her with LA and she's got NO booty. talented though
> 
> Ms Right Now looks like she may have trouble putting sentences together but could be versed in milking the cobra


Is that what you call yours the "cobra"? I call mine the velvet 7.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> Ms Right Now looks like she may have trouble putting sentences together


Yep, looks about as sharp as a bowling ball.


----------



## erol/frost (May 30, 2004)

He should get together with no. 1 again.


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

atpjunkie said:


> ...but could be versed in milking the cobra


LOL! You know you've been on RBR a long time when you read things like this and it bowls you over.


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

danielc said:


> this thread has digressed


It's a shame to see a sophisticated thread like this turn to a old hen's gossip session.


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

*please, honestly, tell me..*

who and WHY is anyone interested in following this guy around anymore? he contributed to a lot but does anyone really care what he's doing with his life? He continues to help the cancer cause but do enough people in this country care about this schmuch to go around peering into his personal life and make him make an ass of himself? 

I feel sorry for his kids...seriously....I think his words were "I want to retire to be around my kids and watch them grow up"...not.." I want to retire to be chased by mediocre papparazzi with some bimbo I met on the strip". time to get over himself.


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

The girl's name is Jessica Vranna.....found her myspace page:
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=29268834


----------



## Sintesi (Nov 13, 2001)

covenant said:


> The girl's name is Jessica Vranna.....found her myspace page:
> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=29268834


I thought it was Kirstin Gum.


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

*oh, sad..*



covenant said:


> The girl's name is Jessica Vranna.....found her myspace page:
> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=29268834



she's officially an idiot...


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Like Morrissey, Armstrong has discovered that "some girls are bigger than others."


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

covenant said:


> The girl's name is Jessica Vranna.....found her myspace page:
> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=29268834


23... Good taste in music... kinda.... Social Distortion.  

WTG Lance!

in 2004 you beat sprinters in the TdG! Now you're beating college dudes at getting college chicks! What's next?


----------



## Bad Link (Apr 22, 2006)

*Should have stayed with his wife*

She never loved him because he was Lance Armstrong the cyclist with fame and money.


----------

